# Exotic/Exceptional Coffees to Order from UK (Urgent Please help!)



## grit782 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi

I'm looking to order truly special coffees from the UK. Treating myself and having them forwarded to me in South Africa. I ordered Has Bean's Bolivian Long berry, and looking for recommendations. Interested in trying something wild, like from Panama. Haven't found many Geisha's online from the UK, and they're all quite expensive, but if you have recommendations please do so! Also anything with a new Carbonic Maceration type processing method etc, or just something that's just notably exceptional

Thanks!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

No answer from me but this explains the term Carbonic Maceration. The video that runs after it shows other methods of processing. Also one on barista championships.






Maybe I am not the only one that hadn't come across term.

John

-


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Try Dormans in Kenya. They are specialists and I believe they deal with others, not only Kenya.

http://dormanscoffee.com/

Ps. Cuts out some middle men and a load of miles to do Kenya to RSA!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

grit782 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking to order truly special coffees from the UK. Treating myself and having them forwarded to me in South Africa. I ordered Has Bean's Bolivian Long berry, and looking for recommendations. Interested in trying something wild, like from Panama. Haven't found many Geisha's online from the UK, and they're all quite expensive, but if you have recommendations please do so! Also anything with a new Carbonic Maceration type processing method etc, or just something that's just notably exceptional
> 
> Thanks!


Geishas are expensive full stop

Whats your price limit per kg


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Geishas are expensive full stop
> 
> Whats your price limit per kg


The one of those that caused a "sensation" came from Panama in 2004 but it is around from Costa Rica eg

https://www.unionroasted.com/coffees/all-coffees/genesis.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIworp49e83AIVTLDtCh3wkA5REAQYAiABEgL9IPD_BwE#137=59&138=76

Might be worth some searching on the bean to read about what conditions give the best taste.

John

-


----------



## grit782 (Mar 13, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Geishas are expensive full stop
> 
> Whats your price limit per kg


Saw Long and Short had a Columbian Geisha for 9 pounds, but I'm looking at 150-250 grams for no more than 20 pounds. Also searching for Quality Yemen/Panama coffee that isn't even Geisha - just know those origins are of high quality and I've never tried them before


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

grit782 said:


> Saw Long and Short had a Columbian Geisha for 9 pounds, but I'm looking at 150-250 grams for no more than 20 pounds. Also searching for Quality Yemen/Panama coffee that isn't even Geisha - just know those origins are of high quality and I've never tried them before


Great tasting coffee can come from lots fo places. What you are paying for with Panama and Yemen is under supply and over deamdn and date i say it with Geisha - hype.


----------



## grit782 (Mar 13, 2018)

Ignore - posted same message twice and can't seem to find delete option


----------



## grit782 (Mar 13, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Great tasting coffee can come from lots fo places. What you are paying for with Panama and Yemen is under supply and over deamdn and date i say it with Geisha - hype.


I'm not so sure that that's true. I've had an absolutely incredible Geisha before, that was well worth the price I paid for it. I'm sure some coffee's just aren't worth it, but I'm sure there must be a reason websites like Coffee Review score some Panama and Yemen coffees so highly


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

grit782 said:


> I'm not so sure that that's true. I've had an absolutely incredible Geisha before, that was well worth the price I paid for it. I'm sure some coffee's just aren't worth it, but I'm sure there must be a reason websites like Coffee Review score some Panama and Yemen coffees so highly


I didnt say all geisha were bad and I cant attest to " quality " their price tho is absolutely a function of limited supply and certain areas ( Japan  ) massively raising their price at auction , in the end its subjective but to me their relative tastiness of alot of geisha compared to a 90 score Kenyan does not add for me.

No i have not had the £200 a bag geisha , yes I have been lucky enough to have 8-9 across my years from Panama and other places.

All I am saying is dont equate tasty with exotic as you exclude alot of really tasty stuff that is being roasted in the UK .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I've had some truly amazing coffee from Foundry. Might be worth checking if they ship to SA.


----------



## grit782 (Mar 13, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> I didnt say all geisha were bad and I cant attest to " quality " their price tho is absolutely a function of limited supply and certain areas ( Japan ) massively raising their price at auction , in the end its subjective but to me their relative tastiness of alot of geisha compared to a 90 score Kenyan does not add for me.
> 
> No i have not had the £200 a bag geisha , yes I have been lucky enough to have 8-9 across my years from Panama and other places.
> 
> All I am saying is dont equate tasty with exotic as you exclude alot of really tasty stuff that is being roasted in the UK .


I agree with you.

In South Africa, we have a thriving coffee scene, with some exceptional roasters. We also get high scoring Kenyans etc, so I'm just looking for unusual/special coffees in terms of flavor etc that are really tasty too. What are your favorite UK Roasters? I've ordered from Has Bean and Long and Short, and looked at Rave, Extract, Dark Arts, Square Mile among many others


----------



## grit782 (Mar 13, 2018)

MildredM said:


> I've had some truly amazing coffee from Foundry. Might be worth checking if they ship to SA.


Any recommendations?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Foundry Guji Highland has been pretty amazing, as has the Rianjangi. See if they will ship to you.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

grit782 said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> In South Africa, we have a thriving coffee scene, with some exceptional roasters. We also get high scoring Kenyans etc, so I'm just looking for unusual/special coffees in terms of flavor etc that are really tasty too. What are your favorite UK Roasters? I've ordered from Has Bean and Long and Short, and looked at Rave, Extract, Dark Arts, Square Mile among many others


Union has some interesting micro lots , and I have never been disappointed with the beans from their micro lot selection.

https://www.unionroasted.com/coffees/microlots.html

The Los La Jones Natural was very tasty and not silly priced .

this was part of the Barista Hustle superlatives subscription recently and is tasty

https://thecoffeehopper.com/product/red-bourbon-honey/

If you contact the above ask them if they have or are getting they Mokka Pequeno Geisha as that was stand out last year .


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

I've been disappointed with Geishas in the past and there is certainly an element of hype with this always pricey variety so you have to be selective and do your research. But for me the amazing tartaric fermentation La Negrita from Origin has been my bean of the year so far, no coincidence that Joshua Tarlo won the UKBC with it. Since then - and a bit like you by the sounds of it - I've been on a bit of a Geisha kick in search of more of the same.. I tried the Assembly Estrella which I'm currently enjoying but at the moment not nearly as much as the Negrita, but then it costs far less. A few days ago I got hold of Origins latest from Gesha Village which could be just what you're after https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/products/surma-gesha. I've yet to try it but I opened it yesterday to have a sniff - like you do - and it was certainly promising.. unusually I couldnt get enough of it which to me is a good sign, but its only 6 days post roast so thats all I can say at the moment.

Certainly true though that you don't have to go to the expense of Geishas for a taste of the exotic. I had a Kenyan from the Barn the other day that had me questioning my excitement over Geishas it was that good. And I'm really looking forwards to trying Foundry's Rianjangi pb as others have mentioned which has gone down really well around here lately.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

To get the best out of a Geisha and unlock its perfumed fragrance you need to get the extraction spot on. Refracting is the way to achieve this.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Brew method has to be pour over.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Brew method has to be pour over.


I'm not sure that is always going to be the case these days.







The Origin Negrita tartaric was an omni roast and worked amazingly well as espresso, and with milk. Also did the business as espresso at the UKBC earlier this year. This was Geisha as intense fruity headbanger - the intensity coming perhaps from the tartaric processing, not the refined gentle floral variety better suited to pour over.

With the Estrella though I'm sure you would be right. To be fair it was always asking a bit much for it to work as espresso as its a distinctly light roast and pretty sure not omni (would have been helpful if they'd replied to my email when asked but there you go). Certainly still enjoying it but have to assume it would work better as pour over.


----------

